# not a real RR just made up but very cool



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Attached Thumbnails
Click image for larger version

Name:	03F816A7-2BB6-403D-9624-CB5E7B25BEF5_1578612570810.jpg
Views:	1
Size:	190.3 KB
ID:	521588 

Click image for larger version

Name:	4CC5FEA8-C318-4A5A-8191-EEF2ED9C4731_1578612592112.jpg
Views:	1
Size:	126.9 KB
ID:	521590 

Click image for larger version

Name:	7E4EAC7D-0899-4BED-95C1-50661F1C5C90_1578612609081.jpg
Views:	1
Size:	148.1 KB
ID:	521592 

Click image for larger version

Name:	CC15FD2A-FCF2-439C-BC93-BC2CD9C74608_1578612635851.jpg
Views:	1
Size:	177.6 KB
ID:	521596 

Click image for larger version

Name:	16862110-FF29-4488-BDE3-A910737D6C1F_1578612662100.jpg
Views:	1
Size:	186.1 KB
ID:	521598 

Click image for larger version

Name:	69274F65-9FC8-487A-94A8-BA4E4DB298D2_1578612679678.jpg
Views:	1
Size:	116.0 KB
ID:	521600


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

hmm... nothing is clickable ??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't know what you did, but I think you may need to take a gander at this topic.

Step-By-Step-Picture Uploads


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Don't know what you did, but I think you may need to take a gander at this topic.
> 
> Step-By-Step-Picture Uploads


ahh sorry hold on...


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

ok this should do it


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

if you know how to hide the cords ¨realistically¨ pls tell me they have been bothering me FOREVER


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

hide the cords ?? easy, i -think- anyways, lol
if the table top is layers of foam [ it looks like it] just go straight down and the sideways ??


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

wvgca said:


> hide the cords ?? easy, i -think- anyways, lol
> if the table top is layers of foam [ it looks like it] just go straight down and the sideways ??


ok that will work:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice layout.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh boy, haven’t been into this thread in a long while, If only my typing wasn’t so atrocious, then maybe the thread would be bearable to look at.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Queen of the North,

Do I see an extension being worked on at the left of your last photo ?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Partly, yes. It was supposed to be a more mountainous area, but I gave up back in March because of the cost, and the fact that I ran out of track halfway through constructing it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Annie, it looks good. The problem I see is how close the track is to the edge of the board. At some point, you will experience a derailment, and your engine(s) and rolling stock will fall to the floor. I suggest you immediately design some sort of railing or fence to encircle the board to keep loose trains from destruction. Good luck!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

This layout doesn’t exist anymore, lol.


----------

